# Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Mai 2015)

*Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*

Hi@all !

Ich suche ein Smartphone das all meine Bedürfnisse abdeckt.

Alle Eigenschaften in der Reihenfolge der Wichtigkeit für mich :

1. Sprachqualität ist mir sehr wichtig, ebenso die Lautsprecher Qualität
2. Gutes Display, gute Farben, hoche Auflösung
3. Gute Kamera kein Teil wo man die Schärfe suchen muss
4. Möglichst lange Akkulaufzeit 
5. Android
6. max 5-5,2 Zoll
7. 64GB Speicher
8. Kratzbeständige Display
9. Sparsamer Chip dennoch mit gut Power 
10. Tauschbarer Akku

Software die genutzt werden soll :

Whatsapp
Facebook
Teamspeak

Preis bis 600 Euro


----------



## acer86 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*

Da schmeiße ich mal das Galaxy K Zoom in den Raum, ist zwar 4,8zoll aber noch sehr handlich, im Energiesparmodus hält es locker 4-6tage durch bei häufiger whatsapp nutzung.

6kern Prozessor 2X1,7ghz und 4X1,3Ghz 
2GB Ram und mit Micro SD auf 128gb erweiterbar (selber schon getestet 128gb Karten laufen ohne Fehler)

20Mpix Kamera mit 10X OPTISCHEN Zoom und Xenon Blitz (meiner meinung nach perfekt für unterwegs, ersetzt natürlich nicht eine Ordentliche DSLR aber durchaus brauchbare Bilder auch bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen)

Samsung Galaxy K Zoom LTE Smartphone: Smartphone Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## azzih (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*

Haben die Top Smartphones heute nicht alle 5 Zoll? Und auch 64 GB find ich schwierig in Zeiten wo es Cloud gibt und keine externen Speicherchips mehr, die meisten haben glaub ich nur 32GB.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*

5 Zoll ist mir zu groß. Ich möchte etwas Handliches, ein Smartphone was  sehr locker in der Hosentasche baumelt 
und nicht die ganze Tasche spannt und schon gar nicht das es oben dann rausschaut.

Cloud möchte ich keine nutzen, daher 64 GB, 16 GB ist denke ich zu wenig, meine Frau hat damit schon Erfahrung 

Optimal noch mit Mini SD Karte das wäre genial !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*

Weshalb nicht die Sony Xperia Compact Reihe? Das Z3c oder das günstigere Z1c. Gute Kamera, starker Akku, Android L, handlich und auch erweiterbar und Wasserfest. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*

Wie sieht das aus mit tauschbaren Akkus ? Heute nicht mehr so verbreitet wie früher scheint es mir zu sein ! Ist dem so richtig ?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> 5 Zoll ist mir zu groß. Ich möchte etwas Handliches, ein Smartphone was  sehr locker in der Hosentasche baumelt
> und nicht die ganze Tasche spannt und schon gar nicht das es oben dann rausschaut.


Also in fast alle meine Hosentaschen passt ein OnePlus One, nur bei einer steht es leicht oben raus.
Ich frage mich mal wieder was für kleine Hosentaschen die anderen haben.

Wenn man einen wirklich tauschbaren Akku haben will, schränkt man sich zu sehr ein. Darauf muss man wohl leider verzichten, wenn man etwas mehr Auswahl haben will. So wirklich zwingend braucht man sowas nicht.


----------



## Kinguin (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*

Würde da schon das Z3 Compact (genau wie Patrick) empfehlen,mit 4.6 ist auch nur minimal größer.
Schwieriger ist die Sache mit dem austauschbaren Akku,da wird man beim Z3 Compact verzichten müssen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Also in fast alle meine Hosentaschen passt ein OnePlus One, nur bei einer steht es leicht oben raus.
> Ich frage mich mal wieder was für kleine Hosentaschen die anderen haben.
> 
> Wenn man einen wirklich tauschbaren Akku haben will, schränkt man sich zu sehr ein. Darauf muss man wohl leider verzichten, wenn man etwas mehr Auswahl haben will. So wirklich zwingend braucht man sowas nicht.



Ich möchte nur nicht das es in meiner Hose zu sehr spannt. 
Mal angenommen ich setze mich auf einen Stuhl dann sollte es nicht sonderlich störend sein das meine ich damit.

Andere Frage ! Wir das Z3 Compact warm in Betrieb oder hält es sich in grenzen ? Jemand damit Erfahrung ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus mit tauschbaren Akkus ? Heute nicht mehr so verbreitet wie früher scheint es mir zu sein ! Ist dem so richtig ?


Der Akku ist nicht austauschbar, jedenfalls nicht mehr so komfortabel wie früher. Aber mit 3Ah kommst du locker zwei Tage aus ohne aufzuladen. 


MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur nicht das es in meiner Hose zu sehr spannt.
> Mal angenommen ich setze mich auf einen Stuhl dann sollte es nicht sonderlich störend sein das meine ich damit.
> 
> Andere Frage ! Wir das Z3 Compact warm in Betrieb oder hält es sich in grenzen ? Jemand damit Erfahrung ?


Wie gesagt die Compact Serie von Sony erfüllt alle deine Anforderungen mit Bravour. Ich würde versuchen diese mit einem individuellen Mobilvertrag günstig zu erwerben. Zu der Erfahrung kann ich nur mit den grossen Reden (Z3 und 2).

Und bei diesen bin ich sehr zufrieden, besonders der Akku, die Kamera und das es Spritzfest ist, ist ein grosses Plus gegenüber den anderen Topmodellen von Samsung und co. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*

Gibt es sonst keine alternativen zum Sony Z3. 
Ich meine jetzt nicht das es schlecht ist oder so, dass kann ich so nicht beurteilen, 
nur muss es doch mehr als ein Smartphone geben das alles abdeckt was ich benötige


----------



## Kinguin (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*

Bei einer Größe von maximal 4,5Zoll und Android wirst du kein anderes HighEnd Smartphone kriegen.
So klein und doch recht stark ist eigentlich nur das Z3 Compact.(mit 4,6 Zoll)
Ich kann es persönlich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*

Nein eigentlich nicht, ansonsten musst du Abstriche machen. Das gleiche haben wir ja mit den Netzteilen (E10 und P10) für Single GPU Systemen. 

- Sony Xperia Z3 Compact schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und der Vorgänger Sony Xperia Z1 Compact schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- Handys ohne Vertrag mit Display-GrÃ¶ÃŸe bis 4.7" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wie du es aus der zweiten Liste herauslesen kannst, wäre Samsung und Apple noch etwas, leider sind die zu teuer mit schwächerer Ausstattung oder mit noch schlechterer Ausstattung.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*

So ich habe das Sony Xperia Z3 mal im Laden "angefingert" und auch in die Hosentasche gesteckt.
Es ist schon extrem Compact ! Mir hat es gefallen ! 

Nun stellt sich mir doch eher die Frage ob ich eines mit 5 Zoll oder 5,2 Zoll besorgen sollte.

Gibt es da etwas vergleichbares ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*

Editiere den Beitrag noch später evtl. 

Für 5-5.2" sind das Nexus 5, das Sony Xperia Z2 und das LG G2 etwas für dich. Ansonsten das Samsung Galaxy S5. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Trolli91 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*

Was hast du denn bis jetzt für ein Telefon?
Ich kann dir das Z3C nur wärmstens ans Herz legen. Hab meins letzten Monat bekommen und bin extrem begeistert! Es ist leistungstechnisch der absolute Knaller und die Akkulaufzeit ist gigantisch. Pro Ladung komm ich auf über 6h Display an über 2 Tage verteilt (Rekord 13h  ).
Es ist, muss man allerdings zugeben, eine Umgewöhnung zu dem schicken FHD 5" Amoled-Display vom S4. Bei WA, FB oder TS allerdings stellt die Größe gar kein Problem dar! Nur beim Browsen, PDF lesen, etc. macht sich ein großes Display wirklich gut.  Wenn dir eine tadellose Darstellung mit superknackigen Farben wichtig ist, wirst du an einem Amoled Display (=Samsung) nicht vorbeikommen und die Marke wäre damit fast auch schon klar  
Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt beim Sony: Die Kamera. Sie ist gut, ja! Das mittlerweile 2 Jahre alte S4 macht aber dennoch bessere Bilder... das werden beispielsweise aktuelle Samsung sicherlich noch besser hinbekommen 
Wenn ich meine Eindrücke also mal zusammenfasse:
Das Z3C ist einfach nur rundum gelungen. Gerade bei den dir wichtigen Punkten (2. Display und 3. Kamera), gibt es jedoch bessere Geräte von Samsung. Dafür ist das Z3C bei deinem 4. Punkt, Akkulaufzeit, absolute Spitze und es erfüllt auch das Kriterium von klein.
Wenn es die Größe sein soll und ein tolles Display + tolle Kamera sein soll, dann wird es wohl eher Richtung Galaxy S5 Mini gehen (Spontan das Einzige was mir mit super Display, klein und toller Kamera einfällt, das Alpha ist zwar ein wenig größer aber leistungstechnisch auch gut (dafür ohnew echselbarem Akku)).
Wenn du allerdings sagst das du doch was Großes willst... dann sollten wir nochmal darüber nachdenken.
Ich hoffe mal du kannst was mit meinen persönlichen Eindrücken anfangen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Editiere den Beitrag noch später evtl.
> 
> Für 5-5.2" sind das Nexus 5, das Sony Xperia Z2 und das LG G2 etwas für dich. Ansonsten das Samsung Galaxy Alpha.
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Habe es editiert, danke Patrick !

Hmm von deinen Angegebene Smartphones kann ich keines mit 64GB finden ist dass normal ?

@Trolli91

Danke für deine Eindrücke.
Aktuell besitze ich einen "Knochen" von 2006. 

Ich schaue mir mal das Galaxy S5 Mini genauer an.


----------



## raceandsound (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche das passende Smartphone für mich !*

Mein Sohn hat das Z3c und ich das Z3.Beide sind bezüglich Akku und Leistung Top!
Ich hab mich nur deswegen gegen das Z3c entschieden,weil ich doch viel im Inet lese.
Kamera ist sicher nicht die beste, aber definitiv mehr als ausreichend.


----------

